# Obama's Father Forced To Leave Harvard



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is the first time I have heard anything like this, anyone know about this.

*BOSTON -- *Newly obtained federal immigration records indicate that President Barack Obama's father was forced to leave Harvard University in 1964 before finishing his doctorate in economics because the school was concerned about his personal life and finances.

Read more: Obama's Father Forced To Leave Harvard - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston
​


----------

